# Live Aboard



## Kman1957 (Aug 13, 2010)

My wife and I are looking to sell our 45’ x 16’, 1983 Sun Dance House Barge. We are currently moored in Merrick NY. Any suggestions on how to list the barge or where to list it?
I have been a live aboard for the last 10 years but its time to go ashore. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Try craigslist if you have a price in mind. Use ebay if you need to sell. You can always contact a broker. Good luck.


----------

